# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Pink Dbol Real or Not? Whatcha Think?

## Fat Guy

Got these today! I'm a bit new to the game and was wondering what you ppl thought? Thanks  :Elephant:

----------


## alexzevz

are there details in the dragon ??

----------


## Fat Guy

I think it is snake and somthnig else, but yes there is superfine detail.

----------


## alexzevz

its real good luck man

----------


## alexzevz

:Smilie:  and its a dragon

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

I can see the details of the snake...they're good.

----------


## alexzevz

it isn't a snake !!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> it isn't a snake !!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Yes it is. British Dispensary is commonly referred to as "snake and arrow" brand.

----------


## priest_416

> Yes it is. British Dispensary is commonly referred to as "snake and arrow" brand.


True!!!!!  :Strong Smiley:  I am currently using the same stuff, great stuff  :Elephant:   :Dancing Banana:

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> True!!!!!  I am currently using the same stuff, great stuff


...and I can see that you are using the previous post's attachment as your avatar.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Fat Guy

Thanks everyone ...

----------


## koksownik

real

----------


## Benches505

I'm using the exact same ones now..5mg/tab You will like the results

----------


## Cuttup

looks good

----------


## biglouie250

looks good

----------


## coop

I have a friend thats trying to sell me some D-bol but I have a trust problem with this friend. He showed me the product and It looks just like the pink D-bol at the top of this page but doesnt have the marking on the back. It's pink octagon shape with a line in the middle but no marking on the back. He says it's real... What ya'll think?

----------


## Gear

100% legit

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> but I have a trust problem with this friend.


'nuff said. Don't touch them.

There are a lot of good fakes out there bro...even ones with snake prints. It all boils down to reputations and trust. Keep looking.  :Cheers:

----------


## tetragrammaton1998

Actually Mellic dianabol , also comes in PINK and 5 mg each but without the snakes. Another Thai steroid , very good if not better than British Dispensary.

----------


## AustrianOAK14

ill pop those like tic tacs bra

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> ill pop those like tic tacs bra


What or who is Mellic? Never heard of them. Have you had them tested?

----------


## shorty33

> Got these today! I'm a bit new to the game and was wondering what you ppl thought? Thanks


Good to go, nice pics. That helps a lot  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## byrdtre

I used to get the same ones alot......100% big D. Cherish each and every one, you could wind up like me d-bol drought.

----------


## mick-g

Real! This is the most widely used anabol.

----------


## AustrianOAK14

those are good bro how much did you pay for them?

----------


## Paingain

I get mine for fitty five cent a tab, and I love them like they were my children

----------


## AustrianOAK14

**** 2.50 for 25mg not bad , i tried the blie denkall dbols ****s suck i wish they still made dianabol by ciba **** that all the golden age bb took like arnie and louie

----------


## fast

Very good.
have fun

----------


## AustrianOAK14

**** i still get a boner over those pics of those dianabols i just wanna pop 5 of those a day and ill get SWOLE along with sum test cant go wrong bro

----------


## turboneon95

> Real! This is the most widely used anabol.


anabol i thought those pics were dinabol

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> anabol i thought those pics were dinabol


Anabol is a brand name of dianabol .
http://67.18.108.244/showpost.php?p=586533&postcount=5

----------


## BigMike J

i like the way they just melt in your mouth.

----------


## tdawg

i ate those...same logo and everything ...snake and arrow....they are relativly fragile and dissolve quick....ive always called then thai dbols

----------


## AustrianOAK14

yeah the new thai anabols from bristish dispendary are top quality dianabols and i feel most newbies can EXPLODE of only 25mgs a day

----------


## turboneon95

These have a line on one side and a small Oval With LSP stamped in the middle of it. let me know what ya think Real or fake?

----------


## Magicz

best dbols for me

----------


## AustrianOAK14

im going to check round for those lsd's bra

----------


## workdude

real! Good luck bro.

----------


## AustrianOAK14

those dbols look good i havent found any picsof them in my book though

----------


## shalashaska

real dude.... good luck

----------


## lzicc

I have ones that look just like that. I started taking them 4 days ago and already I am getting some good pumps from my workouts.

----------


## tdawg

i ate tons of those first cycle like a iddiot...thai dbols...5mg ...delicious

----------


## Hunter.S

How much did you pay?
I've got the same bag 1000 tabs $550 cdn

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

Like MHB already said its is almost impossible to determen the real from the fake with the Thaibol. This tube is bought in a Thai pharmacy, and sold through internetpharmacies too. I had my doubts because of some minor deviations, and The british Dispensary confirmed my doubts.

----------

